# Peacock id



## jwsland (Feb 11, 2011)

My dominant male. Largest in the tank. I've checked out many pictures but can seem to pinpoint it. Thanks.








[/url]


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Think you have a Malawi Hap and a cracker. Not Aulonocara but a good fish. Kind of stuggling on an exact ID so many Mallawi Haps I am pretty sure I have seen this one (but not kept it) but my memory is not what it used to be.  

All the best James


----------



## jwsland (Feb 11, 2011)

It was labeled as a peacock when I bought it :-? Guess I might have to change my sig. Perplexed


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Check the Placidochromis species.


----------



## jwsland (Feb 11, 2011)

It does look like a member of the Placidochromis species. Thanks!


----------



## etcbrown (Nov 10, 2007)

That looks a bit odd to me, almost looks like a cross between Placidochromis electra and a Buccochromis. :-?


----------



## RRasco (Aug 31, 2006)

Definitely looks like a placidochromis electra, but I don't see the black barring on his face or on his side. Could just be subdued though.

Species Profile: http://cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=1204

Here is my deep water


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

etcbrown said:


> That looks a bit odd to me, almost looks like a cross between Placidochromis electra and a Buccochromis. :-?


You know I was thinking he does look better than most Placidochromis electra.
Better fin extentions better colour. Kind of did not want to suggest hybrid as it could be a different species or regional variant. I think he may well be a Placidochromis or a different genus and not the regular electra we regularly see.
Just how big is he? electra is quite a small hap so maybe that might help jog someones memory of a big bold hap that looks a bit like regular electra.

All the best James


----------



## dtune21 (Dec 16, 2003)

Looks like a Placidochromis sp "electra blue" Hongi. They are not the same as the "deep water hap', but are related. I have one in my tank thats about 3 inches, great looking fish.
http://www.gcca.net/fom/Placidochromis_sp_electra_b.htm

They are collected from a few differnt places in the lake, but usually go by the "Hongi' name.
http://www.malawi-dream.info/Placidochromis_sp_electra_blue_Mbamba_Bay.htm


----------



## jwsland (Feb 11, 2011)

Here's another more recent picture. The fish is 5-6 inches long.


----------

